#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-17
<FloodBot1> ubuntulo12, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> hyprwire11, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> Nach0z, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> og01_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> og01, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What continent is China in?
<FloodBot1> og01: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> three18ti, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Thor^^, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> case_b_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> og01_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Newbcake, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> akurilin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> Draxelis, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Draxelis: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> jaimef, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot1> Gycklarn, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> banch, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> Shehrazad: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> mrgate_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> mrgate_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> og01, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is China in?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-18
<FloodBot1> shah`: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Thor, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Fedora'?
<FloodBot1> mrgate_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> mrgate_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-19
<FloodBot1> zonum, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Hacked1: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Hacked2: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Hacked: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Fonzki, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> yumaokao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest56906, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> Guest72484, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> Guest72484: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> razzledazzle, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> razzledazzle: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> mitz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> soy_el_pulpo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> boscage, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> boscage: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Mike9863, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> soy_el_pulpo: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> taek, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> taek: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> shengyao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> hellspy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Fedora'?
<FloodBot1> shengyao: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> yabbandroid_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Kiichi_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> taihsiang, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> jason__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> taihsiang: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> jason215, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> XinZ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Quark, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Guest18998, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> shengyao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> shengyao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> shengyao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> Guest18998, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Guest18998, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> shengyao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> yumaokao_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> olegb, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> TimTW, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot1> TimTW: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-20
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> combo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> phenom_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> yumaokao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> rescept_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Saturday?
<FloodBot1> dtigue_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu uses. How many letters are in 'Linux'?
<FloodBot1> taipai, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> c_smith_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> dooglus_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> dooglus_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> bladernr_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> DaveR_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 3 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> jhattara_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> Nach0z_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> basiclaser: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> raulsh_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> kabulsho1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> devsys_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> hejki_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot1> sparty_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> Doonzy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> Dartellum1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> dsoto_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot2> dsoto_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot3> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> adan0s, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot2> adan0s, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot3> adan0s, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> GBS-NET, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot2> GBS-NET, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot3> GBS-NET, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> 8OWAAKTAQ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot3> 8OWAAKTAQ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot2> 8OWAAKTAQ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> 8OWAAKS4G, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'UNIX' (UNIX is the old operating system that Linux loosely mimicks)
<FloodBot3> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot2> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot2> 8OWAAKS4G, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'UNIX' (UNIX is the old operating system that Linux loosely mimicks)
<FloodBot3> 8OWAAKS4G, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'UNIX' (UNIX is the old operating system that Linux loosely mimicks)
<FloodBot1> stux: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> benjamino, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a human have?
<FloodBot2> stux: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> 8OWAAKS3Y, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> benjamino, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a human have?
<FloodBot3> stux: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> sidewalk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot3> benjamino, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a human have?
<FloodBot3> 8OWAAKS3Y, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> 8OWAAKS3Y, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> Hamled, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot3> sidewalk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot2> sidewalk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> gueriLLaPunK, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> Hamled, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot1> marrusl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> Hamled, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot2> gueriLLaPunK, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> marrusl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> marrusl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Desdenova, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot3> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> flugger_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot3> Desdenova, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot3> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot3> suffice_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> WhereIsMySpoon_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot2> Desdenova, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot2> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> flugger_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot1> POVaddct_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot3> POVaddct_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot3> mitzip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot1> mitzip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot2> Alegreya, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> Alegreya, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot2> somsip_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first month of the year?
<FloodBot1> warfaren_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot3> Alegreya, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot2> POVaddct_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot3> tankdriver_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> mitzip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot3> lkthomas, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> krs1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> krs1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> krs1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> acidflash, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot3> acidflash, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot2> acidflash, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> acidflash: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> acidflash: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> acidflash: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> FnorZ: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> FnorZ: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> FnorZ: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> s00pcan_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot2> s00pcan_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot3> s00pcan_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot1> Dartellum, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between P and R in the Latin alphabet?
<FloodBot2> Dartellum, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between P and R in the Latin alphabet?
<FloodBot3> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> steroide_py, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> disputin1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> qhartman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> tibs01-2E0SGG, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot2> tibs01-2E0SGG, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot3> tibs01-2E0SGG, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot3> zipy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> zipy: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> zipy: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> zipy: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> PinoCao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot2> PinoCao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> PinoCao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> rymate1234, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot3> rymate1234, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot2> rymate1234, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> workcjk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot3> workcjk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot2> workcjk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot2> Dr__willis__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot3> Dr__willis__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Dr__willis__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> gsr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot3> gsr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot2> gsr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> NoNMaDDeN, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot2> NoNMaDDeN, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot3> NoNMaDDeN, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot1> auronandace, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> auronandace, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> auronandace, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> shabius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot3> g3kk3r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot3> GeissT, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot3> m000gle, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot3> Woldemon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot3> BlackDex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is South Africa in?
<FloodBot3> Tuna-Fish2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot3> elow, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot3> Khaotic, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot3> Npc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot3> MasterOf1isaster, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot3> kloeri_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> kforbz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> jayne_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Npc, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot3> m000gle: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Tommis_work, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot3> Daniel0, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot3> neil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot3> jrocha, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot3> tdpriest, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot3> Buzzzz_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Fedora'?
<FloodBot3> Termana, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot3> t2mkn, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot3> mJ[away]k, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot3> multiply, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot3> hhhhhh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot3> fi[V]er, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot3> folivora, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot3> PixelKing, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot3> thunder1212, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot3> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> PixelKing, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot2> PixelKing, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> folivora, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> folivora, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> fi[V]er, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> hhhhhh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> fi[V]er, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> hhhhhh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> neil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> neil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> kloeri_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> kloeri_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> MasterOf1isaster, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot2> MasterOf1isaster, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot2> Npc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> Npc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> Khaotic, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot2> Khaotic, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot1> elow, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot2> elow, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> multiply, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot2> multiply, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot2> mJ[away]k, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> mJ[away]k, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> 45PAA5L9Z, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot2> 45PAA5L9Z, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> Woldemon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> Woldemon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> jayne_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> jayne_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> marienz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> marienz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> FloodBot3: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> FloodBot3: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> tsimpson_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> tsimpson_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> IdleOne: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> IdleOne: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> shah`: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> shah`: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> bshe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> bshe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Pici: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Pici: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> solid_liq: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> solid_liq: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Myrtti: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Myrtti: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> acidflash: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> azend: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> thunder1212: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> BluesKaj: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> thunder1212: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> raulsh_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> multiply: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Guest19079, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> multiply: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Guest19079, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot3> basiclaser: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Shehrazad: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Schroeder: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> thunder1212: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> matthewvz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> 45PAA5L9Z, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot3> multiply: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Guest19079, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot3> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Pici: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Pici: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Pici: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Tuna-Fish2: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Tuna-Fish2: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Tuna-Fish2: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot2> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> hhhhhh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot2> hhhhhh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> regexks_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot3> regexks_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot2> regexks_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> regexks_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> regexks_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> regexks_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Guest57220, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot3> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> neoark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> hhhhhh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot3> Guest57220, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> Guest57220, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> hhhhhh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> Guest31480, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot2> Guest31480, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot3> Guest31480, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> mmoebius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a red carpet?
<FloodBot3> mmoebius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a red carpet?
<FloodBot2> mmoebius, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a red carpet?
<FloodBot2> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot3> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> stux: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> stux: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> stux: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> monkwitdafunk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot3> monkwitdafunk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot2> monkwitdafunk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot1> xsoh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot2> xsoh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> monkwitdafunk: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> monkwitdafunk: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> el_seano: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> el_seano: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> a7i3n, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot2> a7i3n, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot1> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> gueriLLaPunK, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> code_zombie_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot2> gueriLLaPunK, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> kforbz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> code_zombie_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot2> kforbz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> kubes__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot2> kubes__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot2> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> BJfreeman, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot2> BJfreeman, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> YamakasY, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> YamakasY, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> PetePower, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot2> PetePower, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot1> JayR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot2> JayR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> chmorl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> chmorl_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> potofcoffee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot2> potofcoffee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> camille, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot2> camille, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> fusa, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> fusa, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> discretefx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot2> discretefx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> folivora_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot2> folivora_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> ubottu, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot2> ubottu, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> aaas_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot2> aaas_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> napterk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot2> napterk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot1> skirge1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot2> skirge1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> bashy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot2> bashy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot2> george2_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> george2_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> elixir__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> Npc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot2> elixir__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot2> Npc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> Thor^^, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot2> Thor^^, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> basso, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot2> basso, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> mbnoimi1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot2> mbnoimi1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot1> h4z4rd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot2> h4z4rd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> varun_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot2> varun_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> varun_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> varun_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> kloeri__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> kloeri__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> marcin_m, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot2> marcin_m, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<varun_> blue
<FloodBot1> varun_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> varun_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> eSeNek_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot2> eSeNek_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> zzzgeoff`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot2> zzzgeoff`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> demagogu1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> demagogu1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> lolcat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a red carpet?
<FloodBot2> lolcat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a red carpet?
<FloodBot1> joar__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> joar__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> MasterOfDisaster: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> MasterOfDisaster: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Breakefall, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 3 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> Breakefall, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 3 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Vivek, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot2> Vivek, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot1> Guest43078, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot2> Guest43078, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot2> Breakefall: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Breakefall: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> JayR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot2> JayR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> jamesaxl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot2> jamesaxl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> geoffb`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot2> geoffb`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot1> NK`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a red carpet?
<FloodBot2> NK`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a red carpet?
<FloodBot1> brad[]`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot2> brad[]`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> bladernr`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot2> bladernr`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> PhonicUK2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot2> PhonicUK2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot2> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> aaas, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot1> Npc, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot2> aaas, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot2> Npc, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> jamesaxl: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> jamesaxl: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Npc: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Npc: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Cyber_Akuma, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot2> Cyber_Akuma, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot1> Tuna-Fish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot2> Tuna-Fish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> bladernr_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> bladernr_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> enr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot2> enr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> harrym1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot2> harrym1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot1> aaas, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot2> aaas, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot2> f00dMonsta__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> NoNMaDDeN, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot2> NoNMaDDeN, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot1> OxDeadC0de, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot2> OxDeadC0de, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot2> OxDeadC0de: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> OxDeadC0de: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> maZtaiR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot2> maZtaiR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot2> maZtaiR: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> maZtaiR: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> maZtaiR: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> maZtaiR: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> amin007110, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot2> amin007110, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> deva, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot2> deva, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> enr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot2> enr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> Guest59105, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot2> Guest59105, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot1> lorddelta1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> lorddelta1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> altin: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> altin: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> marcepan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot2> marcepan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> enr: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> enr: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Campfire, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> Campfire, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> neil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> neil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> sburjan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot2> sburjan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> tking, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> tking, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> runnyspot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot2> runnyspot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> Nothing_Much, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> Nothing_Much, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Nothing_Much: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Nothing_Much: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> chxane, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is South Africa in?
<FloodBot2> chxane, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is South Africa in?
<FloodBot1> Khaotic: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Khaotic: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> elow: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> elow: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> IdleOne: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> IdleOne: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> JC-lynks, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot2> JC-lynks, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> mdiers_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot2> mdiers_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Tacit_AFK, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot2> Tacit_AFK, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> piotrektt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot2> piotrektt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot1> piotrektt: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> piotrektt: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> wathefak, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot2> wathefak, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> sburjan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot2> sburjan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> johntash, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many fingers are in a hand?
<FloodBot2> johntash, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many fingers are in a hand?
<FloodBot1> milessabin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot2> milessabin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> OvermindDL1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> OvermindDL1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot3> milessabin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> sburjan: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> sburjan: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> milessabin: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> milessabin: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> milessabin: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot3> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot2> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> astra05, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot2> astra05, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> wildc4rd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot3> wildc4rd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot2> wildc4rd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> OvermindDL1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot2> OvermindDL1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> michoo_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot2> michoo_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> InspectorCluseau, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot2> InspectorCluseau, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> daptordarattler, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> daptordarattler, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> jamesaxl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot2> jamesaxl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> jamesaxl: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> jamesaxl: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<Myrtti> michoo_: the bot asked you what is the official language of spain
<FloodBot1> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> michoo_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> michoo_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Blue-Omega, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> Blue-Omega, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot2> cfhowlett, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> cfhowlett: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest45055, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot2> Guest45055, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> Blue-Omega, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> Blue-Omega, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> Blue-Omega: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Blue-Omega: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> danwin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot2> danwin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot2> brando_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> brando_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> luyikei_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot2> luyikei_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> Sarger001: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Sarger001: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> sh_ahmed, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot2> sh_ahmed, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> sh_ahmed: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> sh_ahmed: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> enr^, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> enr^, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Eagleman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 3 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> Eagleman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 3 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> zheka: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> zheka: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xcalibur: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> xcalibur: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xcalibur: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> xcalibur: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> ivar__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot2> ivar__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> xcalibur: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> xcalibur: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> hans, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot2> hans, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> ngomes, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot2> ngomes, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot2> platoscave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot2> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> ngomes: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> ngomes: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> EvilTownCat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot2> EvilTownCat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot1> columb, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot2> columb, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> Okitain, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot2> Okitain, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> lanoxx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot2> lanoxx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> columb: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> columb: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Okitain: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Okitain: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> vnc786, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> vnc786, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> holy_rain, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot2> holy_rain, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> vnc786: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> vnc786: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> holy_rain: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> holy_rain: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> zheka: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> zheka: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> somsip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot2> somsip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> Inc`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> Inc`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> skrech, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot2> skrech, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> filipeserras, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot2> filipeserras, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> fr33r1d3, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot2> fr33r1d3, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot2> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> Sagitt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot2> Sagitt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> brando_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> brando_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> kelly, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> kelly, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot2> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> kelly: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> kelly: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot2> cfhowlett, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> cfhowlett: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot2> ryancleary, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> lemao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> lemao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot2> zheka, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> achandra, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot2> achandra, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> achandra: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> achandra: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> zheka: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot2> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> zheka: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> zheka: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> hazmat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> hazmat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> hazmat: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> hazmat: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Abu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot2> Abu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> Nexen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot2> Nexen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> quibquob: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> quibquob: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> kingbeast, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot2> kingbeast, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately after 3?
<FloodBot1> Sendoushi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot2> Sendoushi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> IronMonk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot2> IronMonk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot2> kingbeast: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> kingbeast: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Linx_Master_Tech, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is an orange orangutan?
<FloodBot2> Linx_Master_Tech, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is an orange orangutan?
<FloodBot1> dkpi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot2> dkpi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot2> Sendoushi: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Sendoushi: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> nicofs_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot2> nicofs_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot1> nicofs_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> nicofs_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> IronMonk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot2> IronMonk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot2> IronMonk: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot2> IronMonk: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> IronMonk: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Linx_Master_Tech: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Linx_Master_Tech: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> we6jbo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot2> we6jbo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot2> dkpi: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> dkpi: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Sagitt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot2> Sagitt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> cocoing, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot2> cocoing, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> gsr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot2> gsr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot2> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> tibs01-2E0SGG, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot2> tibs01-2E0SGG, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> ss_haze, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> ss_haze, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Guest41628, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot2> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> echo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot2> echo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot1> echo: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> echo: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> PinoCao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot2> PinoCao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> beboj, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot2> beboj, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> CookieM, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot2> CookieM, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot2> CookieM: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> CookieM: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> debarko_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot2> debarko_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> softbia1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot2> softbia1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot2> cfhowlett, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> gueriLLaPunK, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> gueriLLaPunK, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> zipy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> zipy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> zipy: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> zipy: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> echo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot2> echo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot1> echo: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> echo: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> aashu_dwivedi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> aashu_dwivedi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> pusicanu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot2> pusicanu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> EvilTownCat: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> MonkeyDust, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot1> rigved, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot1> softbia1: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest78456, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> mawuli, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> tomq, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is grass (plants)?
<FloodBot1> James0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is an orange orangutan?
<FloodBot1> James0r: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> h2o_____, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> fauen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 3 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Guest78456: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot1> vaikus1984, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> vaikus1984: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> h2o_____: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> djatakk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> mathfreak, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> James0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is an orange orangutan?
<FloodBot1> James0r: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> djatakk: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> djatakk: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> MonkeyDust: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> thedarki_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many fingers are in a hand?
<FloodBot1> Porkman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> olli_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> thedarki_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> SunilJoshi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> clemdu57, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> ThinkT510, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> h2o_____, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> clemdu57: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> auronandace, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> pusicanu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> auronandace: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> h2o_____: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> rednovae, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot3> rednovae, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot2> rednovae, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> luyikei_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot3> luyikei_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot2> luyikei_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Vigour, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> Vigour, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot3> Vigour, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> cime, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot3> cime, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot2> cime, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot3> mitzip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot2> joar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> joar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> mitzip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot2> mitzip, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot1> mathisen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot2> mathisen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot1> milessabin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot3> mathisen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot2> milessabin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> mathfreak, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot3> milessabin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot2> mathfreak, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot3> mathfreak, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> gms, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot3> gms, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot2> gms, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> YamakasY, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> YamakasY, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> kubes_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot3> YamakasY, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> kubes_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'man' (which, aside from the obvious meaning, is also a command in Ubuntu to read manual pages)?
<FloodBot1> simion314, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot2> simion314, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot2> f00dMonsta_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot3> runnyspot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot3> motto, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot3> benjamino, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a human have?
<FloodBot1> benjamino: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> benjamino: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> benjamino: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> corinne, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot1> milessabin: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> FawnOnyx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu uses. How many letters are in 'Linux'?
<FloodBot1> sburjan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> h2o_____, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> sburjan: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> pusicanu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> oDiafanos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> args[0], this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> h2o_____: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> joshi_sunil, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> Observer_Gus, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> joshi_sunil: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Observer_Gus: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Xethron, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> gup_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> gup_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> loliveira, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> meet, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> meet: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> om26er: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> tking, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> AxForest, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> AxForest: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> funkyHat3, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> Draecos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> bgardner, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> mathfreak: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Draecos: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> bgardner: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> bzb, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot1> tops: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> quibquob: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> bgardner_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first month of the year?
<FloodBot1> bgardner, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> Kitar|st_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> PITBULL, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> bgardner, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> biggi_mat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> tieinv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> acidflash, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> acidflash: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> tieinv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> topsy: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> michoo_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> pusicanu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> michoo_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> pusicanu: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> biggi_mat: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot1> biggi_mat: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> tieinv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> tieinv: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> |oop, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is South Africa in?
<FloodBot1> nbubuntu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> lqz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot1> nbubuntu: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> henrik: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Sendoushi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> nbubuntu: Please just type « /join #ubuntu » without quotation marks or leading spaces.
<FloodBot1> nbubuntu: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Soru, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> PinoCao, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
<FloodBot1> Soru: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> henrikc, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot1> henrikc: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> liuqz, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> liuqz: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> bjoswald, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 4 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Haze-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> monkwitdafunk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'Debian', which is the distribution upon which Ubuntu is built?
<FloodBot1> Sagitt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> Sagitt: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> monkwitdafunk: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> blag, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> hrab, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 plus 4 (3+4)?
<FloodBot1> sasuke, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> carlos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot1> sasuke: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest51859, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> tolecnal, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> mdih, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Macintosh'?
<FloodBot1> jeron, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> zerg, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> hege, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Saturday?
<FloodBot1> luka29, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> Tangram, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> Hexagonite, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 4 plus 5 (4+5)?
<FloodBot1> Hexagonite: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> bootkiller, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> loliveira, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> zzzgeoffb, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately after A?
<FloodBot1> Dalek-Caan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> Dalek-Caan: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> sasuke, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> sasuke: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> greyhatpython, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot1> greyhatpython: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> sburjan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> sburjan: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Tuccuay, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot1> InspectorCluseau, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> InspectorCluseau: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Egipcio, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot1> tvoss, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is South Africa in?
<FloodBot1> tvoss_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> compdoc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> tvoss_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> marcloney, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> marcloney: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> rick__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> ncp, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> naelphin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot1> naelphin: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> skroon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> ruan_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> ruan_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> chillpill_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> cecilia, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many fingers are in a hand?
<FloodBot1> fatNERD, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> krozus, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> wonderworld, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Fedora'?
<FloodBot1> urry, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot1> fatNERD, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> misty, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Guest83196, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last letter in the word 'apropos' (which is a command that lets you find programs that do what you need)?
<FloodBot1> BlueEyes, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> BlueEyes: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> eric, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> Guest19223, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> BlueEyes, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> BlueEyes: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> jjavaholic, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> misty_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> tolecnal: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> bladernr_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> zonum, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> th0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> gasbag, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> th0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> zonum: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Riberty, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> Riberty: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> SnowmanX11, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot1> SnowmanX11: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> TPAKTOPUCTA, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> BlueEyes, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> almaidinajad, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> gasbag: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> RemsSs, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> th0r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> michoo_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> michoo_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> beboj_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot1> nevada-boss, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> nevada-boss: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> jonesy, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> jonesy: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> akshay_r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Germany?
<FloodBot1> Morenazo_Deport, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> RemsSs: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Jagst3r15: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> bastoo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> bastoo: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> icaunus, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> icaunus: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> altin: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> skroon, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> pelur, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> pelur: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> raulsh, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> tking, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> tking: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> sparty, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Abu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> lolcat: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> wizonesolutions, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot1> wizonesolutions: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> ijwyn, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is Mark Shuttleworth's (Ubuntu's founder) first name?
<FloodBot1> ijwyn: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Khaotic: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> ryan___, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Nothing_Much, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Nothing_Much: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Nothing_Much: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> mawuli, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: APT is Ubuntu's packaging system. How many letters does the word 'APT' have?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> folivora, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> Thor, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Fedora'?
<FloodBot1> Thor: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> BlueEyes_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a black horse?
<FloodBot1> warfaren, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot1> warfaren: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> murrayc_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> Stardroid: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Dartellum: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> jhattara, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot1> jhattara: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> misty, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-07-21
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> hd5770, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> WhereIsMySpoon: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> OxDeadC0de: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Xiol, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> yumaokao_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Xethron: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> kokonoula, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> PhonicUK2: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> PhonicUK, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> xsoh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> Hypnotoad: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> funkyHat, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'apropos' (which is a command that lets you find programs that do what you need)?
<FloodBot1> chillpill_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number comes immediately before 7?
<FloodBot1> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> ryancleary, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> tumppu_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> MrPPS: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> MrPPS: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> FrankLv, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> MrPPS: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> upgrayeddd: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Anonynous, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> predator117, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Termana, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> Guest64444, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> aladilas__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot1> hazman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> gerhard_j_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> bathman_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Ari-Yang: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> mdiers__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'UNIX' (UNIX is the old operating system that Linux loosely mimicks)
<FloodBot1> iamwhoia1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> iggy19, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> netlar_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> devsys, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a human have?
<FloodBot1> solid_li1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> Phosphat1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first month of the year?
<FloodBot1> rikut, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> krs, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language of England?
<FloodBot1> concatenate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Guest27710, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the last digit in the number 345?
<FloodBot1> al_nz1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> txdv_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> mhall119_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Germany?
<FloodBot1> thot_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> lun, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> psingh, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> psingh: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> tlopez_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> JoTraGo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> atrius_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> apanda, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> rikut: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> atrius, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> atrius, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> lun, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot2> lun, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> atrius, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot3> lun, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> lun: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> lun: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> lun: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> runnyspot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot3> runnyspot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot2> runnyspot, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> snuggl, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What letter is between P and R in the Latin alphabet?
<FloodBot3> snuggl, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What letter is between P and R in the Latin alphabet?
<FloodBot2> snuggl, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What letter is between P and R in the Latin alphabet?
<FloodBot1> snuggl: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> snuggl: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> qhartman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot2> qhartman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> qhartman, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot3> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> lkthomas, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot3> lkthomas, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot2> lkthomas, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> kokonoula_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which month has only 28 days?
<FloodBot1> Phosphate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> Walex2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> Shehrazad_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> Soru_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> apw: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> dice-man____, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> hyprwired1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> tij: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xsoh_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number is between 3 and 5?
<FloodBot1> HisaoNakai_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> Neptu_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Debian' (Debian is the distribution upon which Ubuntu builds)
<FloodBot1> milkshake__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> s1aden, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter of the English alphabet?
<FloodBot1> compdoc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> c_smith-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Notch_Johnson, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> dduffey_afk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu uses. How many letters are in 'Linux'?
<FloodBot1> Kitar|st_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> qhartman_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot2> qhartman_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> CyberSix_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot2> CyberSix_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> elixir, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> elixir, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> chris||, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot2> chris||, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'GNOME' (GNOME is Ubuntu's graphical interface)
<FloodBot1> zelluz1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> zelluz1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> onekt, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Neptu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot2> Neptu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> dduffey, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot2> dduffey, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Which letter lies between B and D in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> Htbrdd, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot2> Htbrdd, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Amiga'?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> chris|, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> chris|, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> iggy19_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot2> iggy19_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> CyberSix, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot2> CyberSix, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> pertu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot2> pertu, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last name of Linus Torvalds (the creator of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> basiclaser: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> basiclaser: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> basiclaser: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> concatenate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot2> concatenate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<FloodBot1> g3kk3r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot2> g3kk3r, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> sidewalk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot2> sidewalk, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes after Monday?
<FloodBot1> adan0s, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot2> adan0s, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> mooperd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> Dragnslcr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot2> mooperd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Dragnslcr, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> DaveR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot2> DaveR, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 2 plus 1 (2+1)?
<FloodBot1> DaveR: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> DaveR: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> idoru: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Nexen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot2> Nexen, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot2> Kiryx, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Nach0z, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot2> Nach0z, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> dsoto, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot2> dsoto, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot1> s00pcan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot2> s00pcan, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the main official language in Spain?
<FloodBot1> Anonynous, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> milkshake_, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> milkshake_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Walex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 5 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> xorox90_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Anonynous, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the moon?
<FloodBot1> predator217, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
